# Neufert 7 edition



## coolmed213 (15 مارس 2007)

http://rapidshare.com/files/9672147/Neufert_-_7___dition_1.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/9710103/Neufert_-_7___dition_1.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/9713657/Neufert_-_7___dition_1.part3.rar


----------



## miro1_6 (15 مارس 2007)

الف شكر يا كولميد
وجارى التحميل


----------



## haya.arch (17 مارس 2007)

شكرا لك لكن للأسف الكتاب ليس باللغة الانجليزية :55:


----------



## الدنيا لحظه (17 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خير اوجاري التحميل


----------



## Saudi Pro (18 مارس 2007)

Salam alaykom,
*Can you tell us how can I down load it *


----------



## heguehm (19 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ـ جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Naderkhayal (20 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## CVLMASTER (20 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## BOHMIDOU (9 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## سيد مرعي (9 يوليو 2007)

مش فاهم يعني ايه الكتاب مش بالانجليزي ؟؟!!!!
اذن ماهي لغة الكتاب ؟؟؟؟ 
افيدونا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## bradoine (27 سبتمبر 2007)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=67611


----------



## sadamara (27 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا ولكن لو كان بالانكليزيه افضل


----------



## bradoine (29 سبتمبر 2007)

sadamara قال:


> شكرا ولكن لو كان بالانكليزيه افضل




http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=554938&posted=1#post554938

english version


----------



## م بسمة (9 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## bradoine (16 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م بسمة (26 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## باهي محمد يسري (26 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا م\ بسمه


----------



## معماريه مبدعه (26 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا ... انا نزلت الكتاب اللي بالنسخه الانجليزية .... مشكور و بارك الله فيك لان كنت محتاجته جدا ..


----------



## abu jakob (26 أكتوبر 2007)

salam

dear all i am looking for a german edition
please if you can help me
just tell me the link to download it

salam 
basim


----------



## باهي محمد يسري (27 أكتوبر 2007)

اريد تحميل كتاب neufert


----------



## باهي محمد يسري (27 أكتوبر 2007)

منين احمله


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (28 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير على هذه المشاركة الجميلة

واثابك الله الجزاء الحسن


----------



## الخطابي (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*لا أستطيع التحميل*

كلما أردت التحميل من الرابد شير شير ظهرت لي هذه الرسالة (Or wait 193 minutes) فما هو الحل برأيكم


----------



## الخطابي (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*كيف أستطيع التحميل*

كلما أردت التحميل من الرابد شير شير ظهرت لي هذه الرسالة (Or wait 193 minutes) فما هو الحل برأيكم


----------



## moutaz (3 نوفمبر 2007)

wait the 193 munites or have an account on rapidshare


----------



## م.نهيل (22 فبراير 2008)

اشكرك اخي........جاري التحميل


----------



## يا زمن (22 فبراير 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## ISAMELDIN (23 فبراير 2008)

This Is The 3rd Edition
Not The 7th Efition
As You Mentioned
Please Notice


----------



## م.نهيل (25 فبراير 2008)

اخي اسلام الدين هل انت متاكد انها النسخة التالتة؟؟
ان كان صحيحا ارجو ان يخبرني احد عن النسخة ل 2007 كيف بالامكان ان ننزلها...


----------



## م.نهيل (25 فبراير 2008)

اخي الخطابي..
هلا بي شفت الي كتبته...هادا فش الو حل الحل الوحيد هو الانتظار عبين ما يخلصو الدقائق المعطاة ..لانو التحميل على الربد شير لازم تستنى فترة معينة حتى تنزل الفايل التالي..


----------



## الوافي1 (8 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيا اخوي


----------



## eqhhhh222 (23 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## farah boussi (11 مارس 2009)

أريد المساعدة في تصميم شاليه في الجبل بمساحة 60 متر مربع مع تراس.


----------



## haval2005 (11 مارس 2009)




----------

